# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Quítons?? Mais uns seres para identificar...

## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Após algum afastamento do meu aquário http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....2&goto=newpost

detectei agora a presença destes seres em algum número no meu aquário

Anexo 7405
Anexo 7406
Anexo 7407

Alguém me consegue esclarecer?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

Parabéns, tens aí uns belos quitones! Seres muito engraçados.

Fica aqui um link para mais informação:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....hlight=quitone

Além disso podes fazer uma pesquisa e encontrar mais informação neste forum

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa dia Nuno

Obrigado pela ajuda.
É sempre bom saber que a biodiversidade do nosso aquário é salutar.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------

